# EEE PC 4GB, remove windows xp crap



## Dirtypants (May 8, 2008)

Hey, so I have a EEE PC in my hands here, and i have been trying to find how to get rid of most of the crap files. I need to save as much space as possible, i know folders like Softwaredistrabution can be removed after all the windows updates are done. i have removed dllchache, internet games, movie maker, outlook express, and windows messenger just to name a few. i have a 2GB flash card set up as storage and where the page file is (also i have moved the ie temp directory to there and my docs). i am only doing the important  windows updates on the system, but does anyone have another other known windows crap that can be removed? i have been looking at the tweak guide for xp and i have not found anything about removed stuff to make space.


----------



## Steevo (May 8, 2008)

Dump it and run a custom version of knoppix if you want a light weight complete client.


Or there is a tiny XP distro out on the web you can use. http://tinyxp.com/


----------



## spearman914 (May 8, 2008)

Make the page file to 2MB and place it on a seperate partition. Then use CCleaner to clean up all the junk.CCleaner
Then use Eusing Free Registry Cleaner to clean up the registry.
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
Also use disk cleanup and do a manual defrag with: Page Defrag and Defraggler
If you are not aware of viruses and spyware turn off system restore.  Or just reduce the amount of space system restore uses by:
Right-click on My Computer and select Properties>System Restore. 
Choose the drive you want to add storage space to (if you have more than one) and click Settings. 
You'll see a box with a slider. At the bottom of the box, you'll see the number of megabytes currently devoted to System Restore. Move the slider from its Max setting toward Min until you've freed up enough space. Note: Don't set it all the way down to Min because you want at least one snapshot left in System Restore. Don't forget to empty recycle bin. Compress files you do not ever use. Although this decreases performance but that only counts toward the files you compressed. 

And this:


> Windows XP uses a file called hiperfil.sys to save everything it needs when Windows XP goes into hibernation. If you are like me, and never use the hibernate function, you can turn it off. By turning hibernate off, Windows XP deletes the hiberfil.sys. This can free up the as much disk space as the amount of ram that you computer has.
> 
> Go to Control Panel/Power Options/Hibernation and untick the box. It's as easy as that. Now you will have plenty more disk space to install those mega programs! So this means 4 GB of ram clears 4 GB of disk space!!! or not...


----------



## Steevo (May 8, 2008)

Sorry wrong link. 


http://www.secguru.com/link/tinyxp_run_xp_400mb_hdd_and_under_40mb_ram


----------



## Dirtypants (May 8, 2008)

i have tinyxp here, but i wanted to stick with the legit version of xp just incase (its for my girlfriend plus its a msdn version). and heres a list of what i have installed:
Office 2003 (only word, powerpoint, excel and striped out the rest, installed on 2 gb flash card)
CCleaner (is set to run everytime windows boots up and cleans the prefetch folder)
vlc(just for media)
daemon tools
windows updates (only security ones that have to do with flaws)

whats already gone:
outlook express
messenger
movie maker
ddl driver cache folder
softwaredistrabution folder(once updates are done)
help and support folder

whats disabled/modified:
pagefile relocated to 2gb flash card (set to 256mb)
my docs relocated to 2 gb flash card
ie temp directory relocated to 2gb flash card
system restore disabled

hope this helps a little with what i have already done...


----------



## ktr (May 8, 2008)

There is no such thing as a XP distro, tinyXP is illegal copy of XP modified with a corporate XP CDKEY. 

use nlite, and make your own "tinyXP"...


----------



## Steevo (May 8, 2008)

I feel no remorse over using one active copy of XP when I have a licanse for one active copy of XP, in whatever form.


Show all your hidden and system files and then delete all the $uninstall folders in the Windows directory. They are just for removing updates.


----------



## spearman914 (May 8, 2008)

Steevo said:


> I feel no remorse over using one active copy of XP when I have a licanse for one active copy of XP, in whatever form.
> 
> 
> Show all your hidden and system files and then delete all the $uninstall folders in the Windows directory. They are just for removing updates.



+1 Who the heck in the world would uninstall security updates? And make sure you turn on Show all hidden and system files after cleaning the $uninstall since viruses and spyware can make some jerk out of it quickly.


----------



## Dirtypants (May 8, 2008)

thanks for the $uninstall folder tip. oh as well i forgot to say that the eee pc has 2 gb of ram in as well


----------

